# APR Presents the H2O International Sale! SEP 28 - OCT 9



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

For more than a decade, we at APR have been proud to be the title sponsor of H2O international. Supporting this fun and exciting event has given us an excellent excuse to travel to Ocean City Maryland each year to visit our customers and the community while also offering exciting savings on APR products!

APR will be onsite at the event on October 3rd and 4th offering labor free installs on APR software while many of our dealers will be at the event offering APR hardware. *Stop by the booth for the exclusive show pricing!* For more information about the event, please visit www.h2ointernational.com.

*Our sale is available across the USA from September 28th to October 9th and consists of the following:*


*APR ECU Upgrade Sale:* 10% off retail!
*APR TCU Upgrade Sale:* 10% off retail!
*APR Hardware Sale:* 10% off retail on select items!
*APR Turbo Loyalty Program:* New retail pricing, plus an additional $300-500 with free EMCS program switching for existing APR Customers! Learn more here: APR Turbo Loyalty Program.

*Please Note:* _all pricing is for the US market and in USD. ECU sale excludes EMCS Program Switching, Launch Limiter and No Lift Shift options. Some exceptions may apply. Visit our product pages for exact pricing details and please contact an APR importer for participation, pricing and availability outside the USA._

*Thank you and GoAPR!*


----------

